# New image hosting.



## Photoadder (Apr 28, 2009)

Take a look on site Photoadder.com - Free Online Photo Album. - Home

I think that all photographers from The Photo Forum can make private album there and share it with anybody and even here 

Please check this out and enjoy!


----------



## Sockles (Apr 28, 2009)

Oh cool I'll have to check that out!
Thanks


----------



## Photoadder (Apr 28, 2009)

Your welcome ;-)


----------

